
Docker Acquires Koality in Engineering Talent Grab - ferrantim
http://techcrunch.com/2014/10/07/docker-acquires-koality-in-engineering-talent-grab/
======
joshfinnie
This seems like a smart move, but I am still weary as to where Docker is going
to land as a company... (the software is great; don't get me wrong)

However, in the grand scheme of things, the more smart people working on
Docker, the better!

edit: Yes, I mean "how are they going to make sustainable $"

~~~
huslage
What do you mean by "land as a company"?

~~~
rmac
I would guess he means "how are they going to make sustainable $"

Their public acquisitions:

    
    
      Fig: cluster deployment configuration
      Orchard: hosting
      Koality: continuous integration
    

Hosting?

~~~
phamilton
My hope is that they will provide personal application hosting as a service
along with a marketplace. That sounds confusing, but here's why it's
intriguing to me.

The iOS app store changed the way developers build and scale software. By
publishing Flappy Bird, the creator was able to handle millions of
installations without any thought at all. There was no need for payment
gateways in distribution either. The author just built it and put it in the
app store.

Imagine a similar situation with server side software? Imagine a service like
"Oh Life" (recently shut down). Instead of signing up for their service and
leaning on them to pay for the operations costs, what if I bought "Oh Life" as
a server app and paid my own hosting costs. "Oh Life" goes out of business,
but I still have my running copy and can continue to use it forever.

Docker may be the key to creating the right user experience here. Launching an
AMI for a private service like this is 1) too complicated and 2) too expensive
for a single user. The user experience could be streamlined fairly easily, but
the footprint is too big without something like Docker.

~~~
robszumski
If they were going to get into the hosting business, they wouldn't have sold
off the old dotCloud, which was/is a hosting business.

~~~
rmac
so if not hosting, care to speculate how docker is going to make $? Enterprise
support / services?

Maybe a premium docker repo (mentioned above), where you pay for ...
something?

How about competing directly with quay.io but they link up all the networking
pieces for you automatically? a docker sdn! :P

~~~
nickstinemates
No speculation needed. Quick rundown

1) Paid Support (B2B, B2B2C)

2) Docker Hub Private functionality, on-prem offering

3) Services engagements through a set of SI partners, 10 of which we announced
at DockerCon US

Happy to answer more questions along this line.

~~~
grantlmiller
What do you mean by "B2B2C Paid Support"?

~~~
nickstinemates
Support to businesses who have Docker as a fundamental part of their product
offering which they offer to other businesses or consumers (think services
companies - IaaS, PaaS, etc.)

------
dataisfun
Congrats Jon and team!!

------
general_failure
Does anyone know how docker the company plans to make money?

~~~
nickstinemates
I think we've been fairly clear. Quick rundown

1) Paid Support (B2B, B2B2C)

2) Docker Hub Private functionality, on-prem offering

3) Services engagements _through_ a set of SI partners, 10 of which we
announced at DockerCon US

Happy to answer more questions along this line.

